# !!!HELP!!!! Angel FISH! ATTACKED!



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

For serouis i just looked down at my baby angel fish and its bad tail and top cresent fin is SEVERLY Damaged! SOMETHING ATTACKED IT. Im setting up a 20g Mergancy Health Tank NOW but i need to know what i should do! should i freeze it. or try to nurse it back to health. i feel so awful. i have in their now

x3 Snails
x3 Plecos
x6 Swordtails
x3 Guppies
and x2 Angels

Water paremeters are 0.0 ppm Ammonia .1 Nirtrate and Ph is 7.5

its a 55gallon tank
planted

temperature is 77F


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Torn fins can be healed. You need to identify the attacker. It's doubtful that another one of your fish attacked the angel enough to cause that much damage and is now completely friendly. Therefore, the attacker is probably still being aggressive towards the injured angel. If no fish is being aggressive towards it, there's likely some other culprit such as fin rot. If there's an aggression issue, remove the problem fish. Keep the water quality in tip-top shape will help regrow the fin. Something like Melafix can also aid in the healing process.


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

well i filled a twenty gallon half with water from the main tank and half with De chlorinated Water. Poured Some Melafix in it and some of the stuff that Repairs Fish Slim Barrier. Its in a tank by itself with plenty of hiding places. Ill keep it there till i seem some fin repair. But this morning it was doing just fine. I come back and see its back fine Torn To almost its flesh. IDK whats up. non of the other fish are suffering from fin rot, the angel is the smallest fish. So i just assumed he was getting bullied.


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

PS. Im doing a 10% water change from the 55 gallon. Im going to vaccum half the gravel. and buy some more Melafix.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

If more damage has been done in the hospital tank, that's fin rot. A combination of Melafix (for healing) and Pimafix (to stop the infection) works wonders for fin rot. You'll also need to keep water quality pristine. Is there a filter on this tank? If you have an extra filter that has been running on the 55g, move it over to the hospital tank. Otherwise, he's living in an unfiltered tank and water quality will quickly deteriorate which will make his condition worse. If you don't have an extra filter running on the 55g, see if a friend has an extra filter that has been running on any of their tanks and transfer it over to your hospital tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry about your angelfish! I hope he'll be ok. Sounds like you're taking good care of him.


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks drama.

Mr.Bat (you got a nicname)

I dont have friends who do this same hobby. (all alone :[ ) 
So i dont have an extra filter. I put a bubble Wand in their to agitate the water to keep it oxygenated. But i filled the 20g only 75%. Tommorow im going to remove 5% and add 15%. and do that for a couple of days. I have plenty of De-chlorinated water. (i store in milk jugs) and I dont mind the extra work. Ill go check that out the Pimfix? is that like penicillin?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Not quite as strong as penicillin, no. But it does have antifungal/antibacterial properties. Both Melafix and Pimafix should be readily available at any LFS.

Keeping the water agitated is a good idea, but the problem is that you don't have any beneficial bacteria in the hospital tank since it was never cycled. What kind of filter do you have on the 55g? If you have filter media that you could remove (filter floss, sponges, other biomedia) then I would consider buying a cheapo power filter for your hospital tank and sticking some of the filter media from your 55g in it. Until you do this, you'll need to do large water changes on the hospital tank every day to keep ammonia levels from building up. Water changes in a hospital tank are a bad thing, since every time you do one you're removing medication from the water that you have to add back. So, you see why it's important to have a cycled filter running on your hospital tank.

In the future, you can keep this cheapo filter running on your 55g next to your main filter. This way, the filter will always be stocked full of beneficial bacteria. If one of your fish gets sick, fill the hospital tank, throw on the extra filter, and bam, you've got an instant-cycled hospital tank ready to go.


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

R.I.P Mrs. Bubbles Worth.

She was a great angel fish always staring at her reflection. and having a lovley partner.
She will be Missed greatly.
The Agressor Was a Rouge Male Swordtail. I saw it with my own eyes. He swam in with intent to cause great harm. She was to scared, to Shoken up by the savage Molestation of her Woman-Fish hood, That she gave up on life. 01/22/09
My First Dead Angel Fish. I will never forget.  I will leave the hospital Tank up in her memory. to remind me of the Happy days we had. Id sit in my computer chair Suffering this forum. Id take a glance and see her tiny little fins going back and forth begging for food. But we all know, she was begging for my attention. Mrs Bubbles Worth WE love you.


^
Said it at petsmart when i turned in for Store Credit ! They were so moved i got another Angel Fish! and two Peacock Eels for FREE!!!!


none the less i do feel awful.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that she didn't make it.  Good luck with your new angelfish and peacock eels.


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

the new angel fish is all black. nad is getting along much better with the other angel fish. ( both same size) and the peacock eels are a blast to watch! as soon as i put them in the tank. i had to go throw something away. so when i came back i only saw 1 swimming around. i was worried one of them jumped out and is on the run. it took me an hour to relize how fast they can burry cause i saw his little head peeking out near my plants. now they are swimming with each other. its all good fun.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Great! Glad to hear that they are doing well in their new home.


----------

